# Nice crab boil happened tonight, had to share



## gt2003 (Jul 4, 2008)

My wife and i were at the store today and she thought of having a crab boil. The plan was in action. We scooped up some crawdads, shrimp, crab, potatoes, fresh corn, andouille sausage and we were on our way. Everything turned out great along with the help of a little Zatarains crab boil. Here are the results. Let me know your thoughts and if there is anything else we might add. (we're considering not using the crawfish next time as they are almost more trouble than they are worth, thoughts?)

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b256/gt2003/


----------



## abelman (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, I can think of one thing to add, a dinner invitation....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






P.S. keep the bugs/crawdads. I love them. We actually eat a lot ofthem out here in CO when they are in season. Some corn, red potatoes, cajun spices...ummmmmm good!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks great, spent many a late night enjoying a good crab boil. Crawdads are good, just a litlle labor intense.


----------



## 92yj (Jul 4, 2008)

its just not fair i want some


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 4, 2008)

Great looking meal.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 4, 2008)

I love that dinner!! i spent a little time in Baton Rouge...on business.... They fed us tremendously!! it was all good....

Good lookin grub ya made there!!  Nice Job!!


----------



## cbucher (Jul 4, 2008)

my wife would love it.


----------



## richtee (Jul 4, 2008)

I LOVE 'dads!  Gotta "Pinch da tail, and suck da haid"!


----------



## dan martin (Jul 4, 2008)

Man that looks good!

We just need someone to invent an underwater smoker so we could get that smokey flavour with boiled shellfish....Maybe we could retrofit a giant bong from the 70's. :)


----------



## white cloud (Jul 4, 2008)

The last one we enjoyed at my brothers, when dinner was done they tossed in a 4 or 5 pound boneless ham and let er go for a few hours. In the morning pulled the meat and added it to scrambled eggs and made some hash out of it, it was a spicy breakfast and a real eye opener.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks and sounds great


----------



## vince (Jul 4, 2008)

my kind of food!


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 4, 2008)

It looks similar to what we do here.  Its called "Frogmore Stew", or "Low Country Boil".  We don't use crab, just shrimp.


*INGREDIENTS:*

Â·60 cups water 
Â·1-3/4 cups and 2 tablespoons Old Bay Seasoning TM 
Â·5 pounds new red potatoes 
Â·5 pounds hot smoked sausage links, cut into 2 inch pieces 
Â·30 ears corn - husked, cleaned and quartered 
Â·10 pounds large fresh shrimp, unpeeled 
*DIRECTIONS:*

*1.*Bring water and Old Bay Seasoning to boil in a large stockpot.
*2.*Add potatoes and cook for 15 minutes. Add sausage and cook for 5 minutes more. Add corn and cook for another 5 minutes. Stir in the shrimp and cook until shrimp are pink, about 5 minutes. Drain immediately and serve.


----------



## gt2003 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks 2cycle.  That's kind of how I did this one.  The potatoes went in by themselves for 10-15 minutes prior to anything else.  Then the fresh corn went in for about 10 minutes.  Finally the shrimp (already cooked) and the crawdads (already cooked) and sausage went in along with the crab for about 10 more minutes.  Everything came off nicely.  I appreciate the recipe although it's a lot more "stuff", pound wise, than I used.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 4, 2008)

what rich said........no need to peel em........tho i REFUSE to suck the head.........ewwwwwww.........there's some connotations to THAT.......but pinch the tail, the meat comes right out into your mouth......DARN.........i best leave THIS line of thought alone..........LOLOL


----------



## desertlites (Jul 4, 2008)

my cajun queen loved this thread-sheesh now she's homesick-gotta love a good crawfish boil!sounds like Another roadtrip.


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 4, 2008)

That is for a larger gathering.  Ya just adjust it for your needs.  I've also done it with the, crab boil in the bag stuff.  But, cut the bag and boiled the season for 5min before adding any other ingredients.  Made the finished "stew", taste so much better.

  Greg


----------



## carnuba (Jul 21, 2008)

No Shrroms?


----------



## blacklab (Aug 2, 2008)

Very Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Where's the news paper for the table. BTW pinching tail and suckin head on those bugs is not a problem. It's Alton Brown's **** ####


----------

